# MORELS WANTED WILL PAY HIGH PRICE!!!



## lori_teel (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello all, I don't have any land that I am able to use to hunt for morels and most of the area around here seems to need a permit or be the owner to hunt on. And I've only ever been hunting once with a group led by a guide years back. I grew up with a love of these from my mother. She considered these to be her favorite food and she had a friend who would give her a bag each season and I remember her always frying or sautéing them....yum! I am willing to pay good money if anyone is interested in selling. I would so greatly appreciate it!


----------



## treestalker (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi lori.teel, where abouts are you located? i will have morels for sale by April 10th. you can email me at [email protected] or call 217.493.7338. Thanks!


----------

